# Don't know where to start the surrogacy process...



## vincent40 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all,

We are a gay couple who are very much committed to starting a family through surrogacy, but really don't know where to start and who to contact. 

Could anyone give me some helpful advice, or point me in the right direction? 
Many thanks in advance.

Vincent (and Paul)


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Vincent
Hope all is well with you both?

Well, you. like us all who start out in surrogacy get a little lost when entering into surrogacy.
We joined a organisation that is no longer active (Thank goodness), we started talking to our surrogate on the group's forum, but only when we started speaking beyond the walls of the group did our angel offer us the chance to become daddies 

If you wanted wanted the safety net of using an organisation, then you have COTS or Surrogacy UK, but if you feel OK to stand your own ground and make your own way through surrogacy unaided, then there are many surrogacy support forums in the UK.
Personally, i would refrain from replying to any adverts that you see on-line.... But each to there own i guess, i have known of successful journeys using that method.

If you would like some info on the forums that surrogates and ip's use in the UK, let me know and i will PM you a few.

Good luck, and I'm sure you will soon settle into the surrogacy community, there are lots of amazing and lovely people around who will help and guide you  along your way.

Craig x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Vincent and Paul, I just want to wish you all the best in finding your surrogate that will make you become a family 

Good Luck and just ask if you need to know anything 

love Jo
x x


----------

